# Setting up my acrylic tank i built



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys/gals....

For those who were following my acrylic tank build that i posted in video format a while ago, im now going to be setting it up.

Heres the first video of 4....


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

your videos are great and very informative.
however, they are extremely long. i believe some were even 40+ minutes.
im sure they can be edited to about 10min/segment.

great job on the build though, makes me want to tackle one down the road.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

mel_cp6 said:


> your videos are great and very informative.
> however, they are extremely long. i believe some were even 40+ minutes.
> im sure they can be edited to about 10min/segment.
> 
> great job on the build though, makes me want to tackle one down the road.


Thank you. I appreciate the feed back.

Most of my videos are a one shot deal. I get one chance at them. Since i do instructional/live builds, i only get one shot at trying to remember to cover everything i need to, to insure my viewers are well informed and to make sure i do the job at hand properly.

So sometimes i suppose i do ramble on a bit in the video, but i cant take any second takes on most of the videos to save time. Some of the stuff i talk about is pretty well known, and basic information, but if i cut some of that out, i'd be leaving a lot of people with questions.

I do try to keep the videos short. This one could have been two videos actually. I could have cut it in half.

I'll try to keep upcoming videos under 10 minutes. (this series is already filmed and done though)


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Joey nice video.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

smitty said:


> Joey nice video.


Thanks smitty. I appreciate it.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

youre doing a great job,I am planning to build an acrylic tank after watching your videos


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> youre doing a great job,I am planning to build an acrylic tank after watching your videos


Glad i could help. Good luck with your build! Keep me posted on it!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looks good so far,what size sump is that a 75 gal,or maybe I missed that in the video

I,m not trying to knock the set-up,but cost has to be considered,when everythings added up,it starts to not be the best choice financially

empty tank,air pump,water pump,and media... ka-ching

maybe its my ignorance to sumps and somehow thought they were alot less expensive

but the effectiveness in filtering the way you describe makes a good argument


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> looks good so far,what size sump is that a 75 gal,or maybe I missed that in the video
> 
> I,m not trying to knock the set-up,but cost has to be considered,when everythings added up,it starts to not be the best choice financially
> 
> ...


The sump is a 70gal.

This filter was in fact expensive.

With everything included, the cost break down was as follows:

K1 Media = $300
bare tank = $230
acrylic= $30
plumbing= $50
Water Pump= $170
Air Pump = $230

total= $1010

So yes, cost does add up fast... especially when i add the heaters and and UV to this filter... (Price jumps another $500)

A good estimate for this type of filter, is to use the general rule of thumb that it would cost around $10-15 per sump gallon....

This is a personal choice of mine. I dont mind eating the cost.

I havea whole new build coming up after this one, and i will be including a wet/dry filter build, that will cost MUCH less...


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey! I was on youtube looking up plywood tanks, and I came across your video! Then today, I come to this site (which I don't visit too often) and I saw your name. Just weird seeing your name again!

Great video though! you have inspired me to build plywood tanks when I am an adult haha


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

scarhbar said:


> Hey! I was on youtube looking up plywood tanks, and I came across your video! Then today, I come to this site (which I don't visit too often) and I saw your name. Just weird seeing your name again!
> 
> Great video though! you have inspired me to build plywood tanks when I am an adult haha


Glad you came across my videos! I try to stay active on the forums, so you'll see me here and there, but mostly on my top favorite forums like this one.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

uarujoey said:


> scarhbar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I was on youtube looking up plywood tanks, and I came across your video! Then today, I come to this site (which I don't visit too often) and I saw your name. Just weird seeing your name again!
> ...


Haha I just quoted a quote  but yes! This is a very good forum. I am more active on Oscar fish lovers, however, because Oscars are my favorite, but I will sub to your channel, and hopefully see some great stuff! My name is scarhbar23, if you ever see some random guy talking to you haha


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

scarhbar said:


> My name is scarhbar23, if you ever see some random guy talking to you haha


I'll keep an eye out for ya! :wink:


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Couple questions.

Picking fish up at the airport so no cycling of the tank?

How do you clean the sump/change media when needed,seems pretty tight in there?

Air pump running seems way loud if that were in my living room no way I could stand it.

I think your vid's are well done and very informative but that whole system cost wise is what, 2 grand+ all said and done?


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

JimA said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> Picking fish up at the airport so no cycling of the tank?
> 
> ...


The K1 that was put into this tank is already cycled and ready to go. I've added waste to the sump to keep the cycle alive.

I never have to clean the sump, or the media. I never have to replace it either. K1 is self cleaning, and lasts forever. The only thing i clean is the pre filter sponge with every water change or so.

Air pump is loud as it is not concealed into the stand, if it were, it would be a very quiet tank.

This system, cost wise, is over $2K... closer to $2500-3000 (depending on where you get the equipment). But.... i didnt pay for most of the stuff in the video.

Cost was bumped up due to equipment and type of filter. While i could have done things a lot cheaper, most of the things used were a personal choice.

I'll be doing another set up tutorial, with different style plumbing and filtration


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------

